# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Any SA OB?

## pauljygrant

All,
Question for any SA owner Builder.....
We would like to OB an extension to our house, approx 100 sqm, comprising garage and another room.  The other room will mainly be used as a rumpus so not sure if classed as habitable or not.  
Will be same construction as house, ie concrete slab with light weight cement weather boards & galv sheets for walls, and galv roof. Building will be free standing, although may consider a small link corridor at a later date.
I understand that an OB does not need to be licensed in SA ( will have licensed trades do electrical and plumbing, and also concrete contractor do the slab) however not sure about any requirement for a supervisor or certifier to sign off the build.  
Can anyone help with this? Can you pay the council to sign off at the various stages, or can anyone recommend a private firm or individual who is sympathetic to Owner Builders? Recommendations for draughts person and structural engineer also welcomed as is any other relevant comment or advice.
We will be financing from a line of credit so no immediate involvement with mortgage company, etc.
We are in Onkaparinga Council to the south of Adelaide.
Cheers, Paul

----------


## Micky013

Hey Paul, 
Im currently doing exactly what you are proposing. So far i have not needed the services of someone with a supervisors licence. The carpenters i used signed off on their own trusses and submitted it to council. Everything else i organised and had no issues and the council was great.  
Biggest issue was the bank. They hate OB and make it as difficult as possible if not, completely impossible. Its all who you know when it comes to this part.  
I think you can get someone from council to sign off but not 100%. I have done a fair bit myself and have t needed anyone yet.  
Good luck.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Biggest issue was the bank. They hate OB and make it as difficult as possible if not, completely impossible.

  I totally agree with this, one strategy I employed is to use your own funds to carry out the structural works. Once this is complete then you are only borrowing money from the bank for a cosmetic renovation and not a structural modification to the existing house. 
My bank would happily give me 100k to spend in the pokies but wouldn't lend me one cent to do structural work on my property. There claim was that as an owner builder I could do things incorrectly, damage the existing structure and devalue the current property!

----------


## pauljygrant

That's boy for the positive encouragement. Thankfully, we already have a line of credit pre arranged so can raise the funds ok.  Once the extension is complete, can transfer the loan to a proper mortgage at a lower rate.
Also received encouragement from 2 OB locally in Adelaide so now ready to find a sympathetic house designer / draughts person to put our ideas on paper.
Will keep everyone posted.

----------


## Micky013

Great. Getting the cash is the hard part and everything else is a breeze - at least for me. Im really enjoying the OB process so hopefully you do as well.

----------


## Jemma

> All,
> Question for any SA owner Builder.....
> We would like to OB an extension to our house, approx 100 sqm, comprising garage and another room.  The other room will mainly be used as a rumpus so not sure if classed as habitable or not.  
> Will be same construction as house, ie concrete slab with light weight cement weather boards & galv sheets for walls, and galv roof. Building will be free standing, although may consider a small link corridor at a later date.
> I understand that an OB does not need to be licensed in SA ( will have licensed trades do electrical and plumbing, and also concrete contractor do the slab) however not sure about any requirement for a supervisor or certifier to sign off the build.  
> Can anyone help with this? Can you pay the council to sign off at the various stages, or can anyone recommend a private firm or individual who is sympathetic to Owner Builders? Recommendations for draughts person and structural engineer also welcomed as is any other relevant comment or advice.
> We will be financing from a line of credit so no immediate involvement with mortgage company, etc.
> We are in Onkaparinga Council to the south of Adelaide.
> Cheers, Paul

  I had to submit the supervisor number of a registered building site supervisor to oversee & complete paperwork required, to ensure the brickwork, concreting, timber framing, gyprocking etc etc is all being completed to the building codes.
I received my approval paperwork today in fact (FINALLY) & it has 5 conditions associated with my laundry extension & bedroom addition.
I HAVE TO notify the council (phone, email whatever) that the footings have been poured.  The same applies for the framework as they have to have 2 FULL business days notice of this if they decide to send out an inspector to make sure it's been done correctly.
Under their rules, they can come out whenever they feel like & if I haven't given them the notification as set out in their approval, they can technically have my entire structure taken down to check at OUR cost.
I'm not sure if councils can do sign off inspections as I've never asked so I may look into that myself  :Smilie: 
I used google, yellowpages, hi pages & trade connect as well as the local Messenger paper, to hunt for trades & drafts people.
Unfortunately I DO NOT recommend mine but I wish I'd have gone with the LOVELY Chinese guy from Mawson Lakes as he is actually an architect & if there are issues, he has a governing body to make a complaint to.
My draftsperson isn't governed by anything so I have not legal standing if needed.
The price was only a few hundred in it & we picked her as she was closer to us but never again. 
We gained a pre approval for a loan as equity & refinance that lapsed whilst waiting for approval so will be applying next week for that again. 
GOOD LUCK on your journey. I know I'm going to need it  :Shock:

----------


## impalabazz

Hi there, We are Owner Building down in the South East, Millicent to be exact. We have only just received Development approval from Wattle Range Council (WRC) after approx. 8 months of toil with them. It came down to a Structural Engineers report to get over the final hurdle. WRC are NOT at all OB friendly ! :Mad: . We can highly recommend the Structural Engineer if you require his services. :2thumbsup:  Contact :Redface:  Gerald Wittmann of GW Wittmann and Associates at Mile End on T: (08) 8352 7764. . Gerald is very sympathetic to OB's and Alternative building methods. Regards........Barry

----------


## OBBob

> ... Millicent...

  Nice spot,  nice bakery  :Smilie:  (although it's been a few years).

----------

